# Expats in Mont Kiara



## Fulvian

Almost 2 years living in Mont Kiara (I believe this is a big expat area in KL) and still have no friends other than colleagues and colleagues' friends 

Would like to make new connections with whoever lives nearby, either locals or expats.


----------



## USAexpat

Understand. I live in MK as well, and have the same problem. I'm married, but outside of work, it's really hard to meet people.

PM me


----------



## Menno

USAexpat said:


> Understand. I live in MK as well, and have the same problem. I'm married, but outside of work, it's really hard to meet people.
> 
> PM me


Hi. As soon as we sold our villa on Bali we will relocate to MA. I think it cannot be that hard to make new contacts / friends. As an American you will be a sportive person. Go to a golfcourse or sport facility and meet new people. Go out to Bangsar to meet people.


----------

